

An open letter to Waze: Fix your app before someone gets hurt. - Total_Meltdown
http://blogus.arbi.trari.us/archives/679/an-open-letter-to-waze-fix-your-app-before-someone-gets-hurt

======
eropple
I've been saying the same things to @waze on Twitter today - it's amazing how
much of a disconnect there appears to be between their developers and _how
driving works_.

I mean, I'm not trying to hyperbolize, but what the hell? Road goodies?
Achievements? When people are _driving_? And their defenses are "well, you can
turn them off" - why are they on at all for an application centered around
piloting a ton of metal at high speend?

